# A couple of pick ups on the cheap



## beendiggin (Aug 11, 2013)

Spent a few bucks today and got these two .  First a Dr Hartshorns family medicines.  I like the unique shape .


----------



## beendiggin (Aug 11, 2013)

hinge mold base


----------



## beendiggin (Aug 11, 2013)

Applied top


----------



## beendiggin (Aug 11, 2013)

Next a strap sided pint.  Crispy clean, light amber.


----------



## beendiggin (Aug 11, 2013)

another view..I know they're common but what the heck-it was cheap.


----------



## beendiggin (Aug 11, 2013)

Embossed on base "F" .   Also a hinge mold.   Not sure about the F mark, but I've seen it on a number of these flasks.


----------



## beendiggin (Aug 11, 2013)

Bromo Seltzer sheet music.  A nice bargain at $1.00 and in excellent shape.


----------



## beendiggin (Aug 11, 2013)

Play it again, Sam...


----------



## beendiggin (Aug 11, 2013)

It's dated July 4, 1895.    Lots of great testimonials on back and LOOK>>>>there's no anti-pyrine, no cocaine, no morphine, absolutely nothing deleterious!


----------



## beendiggin (Aug 11, 2013)

I also picked up another fishing pole, and a common Hoods Sarasaparilla cheap too.  It's fun to shop with a handful of singles.


----------

